# Looking for a concealment holsters



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi guys. I looking for a concealment holsters for my Sig 229R. What's a good brand to buy? I want the type that goes under the waistband. Not over the pant. I forgot what they call that type. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

For inside the waistband holsters for the P229R, Galco offers the Royal Guard, Scout, SkyOps, Stow-n-Go, and Summer Comfort holsters. www.usgalco.com


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Sig Al said:


> Hi guys. I looking for a concealment holsters for my Sig 229R. What's a good brand to buy? I want the type that goes under the waistband. Not over the pant. I forgot what they call that type. Thanks.


Remember you will have to wear pants with ~2" larger waistband to support IWB carry.

Regardless of which brand you like, get one with a slide guard to avoid rubbing directly against skin and reinforced not to collapse so your pants don't fall down when you draw.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I just got one from UGB Holsters and I really like it a lot. Great customer service and quick turn around time.

http://www.ubgholsters.com/


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

submoa said:


> reinforced not to collapse so your pants don't fall down when you draw.


That alone would make a BG keel over laughing.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll check them all out and see what will fit my buget and what looks good. Well, funtion and comfort is more important then looks but you know what I mean.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

submoa said:


> reinforced not to collapse so your pants don't fall down when you draw.


Don't go looking for a holster stating that specifically. I've never seen one marketed that way. They usually say reinforced opening that prevents the holster from collapsing to allow for one handed re-holstering of your weapon.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

I was at the Milt Sparks website last night and I say a few nice ones. Not cheap but nice.


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a list of holster makers I have compiled over the yrs. 
checked some that I really like w/ 2 asterics, others that are popular but I have not worn personally w/ a single * Quality holsters will have a waiting line of about 4-6 months. I ordered another Tucker HF1 in july & it shipped last Friday. A full 7 months. It should arrive Monday. I hope.:smt023
Hope this helps.

http://www.5shotleather.com/ 
http://www.akerleather.com/ 
http://www.alessileather.com/ 
http://www.andrewsleather.com/ * 
http://www.bearclawholsters.com/ 
http://www.bellcharteroakholsters.com/ 
http://www.bianchi-intl.com/ 
http://www.blackhawk.com 
http://www.blackhillsleather.com/main.html 
http://blade-tech.com/ ** 
http://www.brigadegunleather.com/ 
http://www.brommelandgunleather.com/ * 
http://www.bulmangunleather.com/ 
http://www.campingsurvival.com/ind.html 
http://www.c-rusty.com/pages/home.html 
http://www.comp-tac.com/ ** 
http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/index.html 
http://www.delfatti.com/ * 
http://www.desantisholster.com/ * 
http://dillonprecision.com/template...&tocp=Holsters& 
http://www.donhume.com/ ** 
http://www.epsaddlery.com 
http://www.fist-inc.com/ 
http://www.fobusholster.com/ 
http://garritysgunleather.com/ * 
http://www.ghostholster.com/ 
http://www.gouldusa.com/ 
http://www.grahamholsters.com/ 
http://www.grandfatheroak.com./ 
http://www.gun-holsters.com/holsters.html 
http://www.haugenhandgunleather.com/ 
http://www.hbeleatherworks.com/ * 
http://hedleyholsters.com/ 
http://www.highnoonholsters.com/ ** 
http://www.hillsmanholster.com/ 
http://www.hoffners.com/products.htm 
http://www.holsters.org/index.htm 
http://www.intercomm.com/hersey4way/ 
http://www.jagwear.com/ 
http://www.kdholsters.com 
http://www.kirkpatrickleather.com/ * 
http://www.klnullholsters.com/ 
http://www.kramerleather.com/ ** 
http://www.kytac.com/ 
http://www.lightningarms.com/ 
http://www.littlefeatherleather.com/ 
http://www.m2tactical.com/ 
http://www.michaels-oregon.com/ 
http://www.miltsparks.com/ ** 
http://www.mitchrosen.com/ ** very expensive. 
http://www.natchezss.com/ 
http://www.politesociety.com/ 
http://www.raftersgunleather.com/ 
http://www.rfholsters.com/rfholsters/default.asp? 
http://www.rmholsters.com/ 
http://www.safariland.com/ 
http://www.shado.com/products.html 
http://sidearmor.net/ 
http://www.simplyrugged.com/ 
http://www.smartcarry.com/ 
http://www.sportshooter.com/ 
http://www.sunriseleather.com/ 
http://www.tacticalholsters.com/ 
http://www.thebeltman.net/ 
http://www.tedblocker.com/ 
http://www.taurisholsters.com/index.cfm 
http://www.threatsolutions.com/ 
http://www.tidepoolwebdesigns.com/kangaroo/ 
http://www.tuckergunleather.com/ ** 
http://www.usgalco.com/Default.asp ** 
http://thewilderness.com/catalog/pr...a2cb0959d2be9d6


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

longtooth said:


> Here is a list of holster makers I have compiled over the yrs.
> checked some that I really like w/ 2 asterics, others that are popular but I have not worn personally w/ a single * Quality holsters will have a waiting line of about 4-6 months. I ordered another Tucker HF1 in july & it shipped last Friday. A full 7 months. It should arrive Monday. I hope.:smt023
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Wow Longtooth! That's quite a list. Thanks. I'll have to set a side a night or two to go through them all. Ha Ha. Thanks again.


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

You are welcome.
Hope a lot of new to carry folks copy it & save it to their message box or print it out for reference.
Enjoy.
LT


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

This is the Mitch Rosen ARG for my colt Government Model 45 -









http://www.mitchrosen.com/

And this is the Milt Sparks VM II for the same gun -









http://www.miltsparks.com/

They make them for your specific gun and are not cheap but, they are high quality and last a long time. Some wait for each but well worth it as both are very comfortable and I carry some 18 hours per day.

Get a holster to carry your spare magazine (or two) at the same time - you do carry a spare - don't you??:smt083

:smt1099


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

OJ said:


> This is the Mitch Rosen ARG for my colt Government Model 45 -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never thought about spare mag holster. The Milt Sparks holsters are real nice. I don't mind spending a few extra bucks for a quality holster. There are just so many nice quality holsters out there. I wish I could try a few and see which one I like the best before I order one.


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

IT is OK to buy what I call an interrum holster if you do not have anything. Buy any decent quality holster off one of the buy & sell forums on any one of several boards. Wear it until you deside exactly what you want & get it. When your primary holster arrives you can sell the interrum for nearly what you pd for it or keep it as a spare.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Sig Al said:


> Never thought about spare mag holster. The Milt Sparks holsters are real nice. I don't mind spending a few extra bucks for a quality holster. There are just so many nice quality holsters out there. I wish I could try a few and see which one I like the best before I order one.


Truth be known, that's the reason I have the two I showed. My curiosity got the best of my judgement. I found there's not really a particle of difference between them as far a secure carry, comfort, or anything.

I can highly reccomend the two pack holster for extra mags from Sparks. I also have a single from Rosen that fits inside the waist but it's not as comfortable as the Sparks on the belt. IWB is fine for gun holsters but not for mag holsters.

Hope you end up with one you like - you probably will. I've tried other holster makers but I like these the best.

:smt1099


----------

